# 30’ x 50’ Garage LED lighting



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like you're not in the business which means this site's sister site is awaiting your inquiry with open arms. You can find it over at www.DIYChatroom.com. Plenty of good folks over there to help you out. Good luck with your project.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Electrician Talk is an electrical professional forum.
The link below outlines the guidelines and requirements for membership. Please read it.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/whos-allowed-join-electriciantalk-com-257273/#post4956801

Best Regards
John Valdes


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

OP, Garage Journal (a website) has a forum with lots of members and threads about lighting. You may find that site more helpful to you than the DIY site.


----------



## ac6dx (Sep 19, 2020)

Retired electrician when I retired we were still using tube lighting 
I’m pretty sure I mentioned I was helping a friend, perhaps I need to find a lighting forum 
Thanks


----------



## ac6dx (Sep 19, 2020)

John Valdes said:


> Electrician Talk is an electrical professional forum.
> The link below outlines the guidelines and requirements for membership. Please read it.
> 
> Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com
> ...


I’m a retired electric contractor


----------



## ac6dx (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m a retired electrical contractor in California


----------

